# cad design for workshop



## Woodandstuff (8 Apr 2021)

I am just trying to investigate software which can help me build a shed and where best to invest my time learning. 

I am not sure how complex a build i am gong to do and would like to be able to evaluate how it will function and feasibility to build depending and of course estimate how much to construct. 

As i am quite a fair way from local tiber merchants i would to auto generate a builds of materials as just nipping out for some timber is not an option and would help to reduce cost and speed up build. 

Ideally free but don't maying paying if if helps me to create cut lists and bills of material and prevents me dropping some clangers and the build actual functions properly rather than looking good. 


I have dabble in sketch up and am reasonably computer literate .


----------



## Spectric (8 Apr 2021)

You really do not need to use any CAD software to build a shed. In simple terms a shed is nothing more than claded stud walls with a roof and a door to get in and out. You could end up spending more time in drawing it than actually building it. Depending on size use either 2 by 3 or 2 by 4 CLS for the frame and decent structural wood screws.


----------



## DBT85 (8 Apr 2021)

both sketchup and fusion 360 can do what you want for free. Fusion is a far more powerful product and when a model is built correctly it can be altered by changing a parameter or two.

What kind of shed are we talking about here? a shed shed or a SHEEEEEED?

No realy need for a cad package, but I used Fusion to make mine partly becase I couldn't do any of the build anyway and it was good brain exercise learning the software and calculations required to make it scale like I wanted it to if I changed a single detail. Massively overkill, but fun at least.


----------



## Woodandstuff (8 Apr 2021)

Thanks, I will have a look into fusion, i am attempting to build a Sheeeeeeed hopefully with some of the bells and whistles . Moving in to a new home i have an opportunity to build a workshop and have a wish list of how i would like it to function. I have had the frustration of working in a space that was too small, dusty and awkward and limited what you could build. 

I want to be able to understand what is feasible with the plot and future proof it. I suspect too is overkill, but will quite like learning new skills and hopefully improve the design to reduce mistakes which will understandably happen but hopefully a bit less .


----------



## topchippyles (9 Apr 2021)

Woodandstuff said:


> Thanks, I will have a look into fusion, i am attempting to build a Sheeeeeeed hopefully with some of the bells and whistles . Moving in to a new home i have an opportunity to build a workshop and have a wish list of how i would like it to function. I have had the frustration of working in a space that was too small, dusty and awkward and limited what you could build.
> 
> I want to be able to understand what is feasible with the plot and future proof it. I suspect too is overkill, but will quite like learning new skills and hopefully improve the design to reduce mistakes which will understandably happen but hopefully a bit less .


The kit and machinery is your starting point on floor area required. Maximise the space you have and plenty of bench room for assembling and making things i find is a must.


----------



## MikeK (9 Apr 2021)

If you're interested in designing your shed in SketchUp, I recommend watching TheSketchUpEssentials videos by Justin Geis. He works in Sketchup Pro 2021 now, but he has videos that cover the earlier versions, as well as a channel for Fusion 360. 

He started a new series on building a shed:


----------



## Jacob (9 Apr 2021)

CAD is amazing but you'd probably get there quicker with paper and pencil, which is an essential skill anyway.




__





Setting Up Paper on a Drawing Board






technologystudent.com


----------



## leadhead66 (9 Apr 2021)

QCAD very simple and easy. Also free!


----------



## Spectric (9 Apr 2021)

leadhead66 said:


> QCAD very simple and easy. Also free!


Yes Qcad is a great 2D cad tool but for just £32 a year it is worth having the full version and helps support future versions and extra features.


----------



## shed9 (9 Apr 2021)

I can see the advantage of using CAD for cut and cost lists but to be honest this is a minor advantage (over paper and pencil) once you start to narrow down the final design. However it can be useful as an ongoing tool to address the build itself, electrics, lighting, weight loading etc and there is likely merit using CAD in this instance to build up experience for eventual projects.

As already mentioned, your floor plan and machine / workspace layout is the initial priority as this dictates access, size, windows, lighting, electrical points, workflow and feasibility of the building itself.

Chances are you may go the CLS route for stud work, if so you will want to select your wood yourself. If you wait for a yard to ship CLS, you may as well order double the quantity needed so you won't be behind the build schedule after you had to throw half of it away. Another option to explore is metal stud work. I am currently building two additional workshops, one out of stud work and another larger unit using metal stud's. The metal route is about the same cost (dependent on design), much stronger and much much lighter in frame weight.


----------



## DBT85 (9 Apr 2021)

I didn't go with cls for mine BTW, just regular 100x50 treated. Most of it was c24 iirc. Just picked and delivered by kellaway.


----------



## Retired (10 Apr 2021)

Hi,

For years I tried various CAD programs some free some bought; I struggled for ages just to draw a straight line. Eventually I found;

FREE CAD Software | Design Custom Parts | eMachineShop

Yes it's engineering but I now use this for any CAD I need; one major project I did needed 45 cast iron spur gears and this program has a brilliant "Spur gear wizard" the best thing I found about it was that I could understand and use it. Well over the top for basic drawing but just so useful. There are many YouTube videos showing how to use it.

As other members have stated for a shed build by the time you learn how to use CAD the shed could be built; I'm currently designing a brazing machine but am using pencil & paper it being much quicker than CAD.

Learning CAD is a nice winter project; it takes a great deal of time to grasp the basics.

Kind regards, Colin.


----------



## Molynoox (11 Apr 2021)

I am a big advocate of using CAD, even for simple projects. I struggle to imagine things inside my head so typically spend a lot of time scratching my head when I'm building. If I do it in CAD first it really helps me visualise it and solve problems ahead of time rather than when stood outside in the cold with bits of wood in my hand.
I tried fusion 360 and thought it was really good but I struggled with it when trying to design buildings. I moved to sketchup for that and was much happier with that. If I was to get into 3D printing I would probably switch back to 360. I believe 360 is removing the free versions now by the way.
Martin


----------



## julianf (11 Apr 2021)

I like CAD more than pencil and paper, as even i cant read my own hand-writing if ive left it a few weeks to forget what i was on about!


----------



## Ollie78 (11 Apr 2021)

I like Fusion 360.
They are not removing the free version.
There is contention about limitations being introduced to the free version but this is mostly a problem in the cam where it slows down the rapids to stupid slow. And you can only have 10 active projects at once, neither of which will be a problem for a true hobby or casual user.
It is easy (ish) to learn and very well supported on youtube and its own forums.
Personally I find it much better than sketchup, I find its process more intuitive and like the timeline system and the way components work. It is also proper parametric software which can be useful when editing or changing things later on. Others are the exact opposite of me and love sketchup.

Ollie


----------



## joshvegas (12 Apr 2021)

Molynoox said:


> I am a big advocate of using CAD, even for simple projects



I'm not. And i spend most of my days building pretty complex civil 3d and revit models. I would say i'm pretty proficient.

I mean a quick sketch in 2D software fair enough or a quick sketchup model to see how something looks* . But designing in CAD is hard and i quite often start on a bit of paper. And then setting it up to produce a materials list for a shed... More effort than its worth.

* I reckon i would still be faster with a ruler and a compass. Its easy to get bogged down in driving the software rather than developing a nice shed design.

Having said all that a skill is a skill. If you fancy a poorly paid career change... Revit + an understanding of what BIM is and how it it is intertwined with digital modelling and you'll walk straight in to a mediocre job where no one really appreciates exactly what it is you do and everything should only take a half hour maximum... Dive right in.


----------

